# Would love to get your help



## Andy_D (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello there!
My name is Andis, i’m from Europe. I’m working on a project with a self-sustainable mobile home. Right now i would love some help if anybody would be kind enough to help me out and answer to short survey. This survey will take just a few minutes of your time, but for me it will help to bring you the best product ever!
This survey is about your experience and your expectations of the future mobile homes.

Thanks a lot in advance. 

https://forms.gle/53zMRMSXjTKMcUxx8


----------

